
Sprout Social nabs $40.5M ($800M valuation) building social tools for businesses - cloakedarbiter
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/19/sprout-social-raises-another-40-5m-to-double-down-on-social-tools-for-businesses/
======
cloakedarbiter
Interesting tidbit in here:

> [M]ultiple sources have told us that social media platforms were being
> courted by Microsoft for acquisition at one point (Microsoft declined to
> comment on the rumor when we looked into it).

